# Is it too late to fertilize your lawn??



## ELMO4635 (Jan 10, 2007)

Was wondering if it is too late to fertilize my lawn. Especially with the drought we are having... thoughts?

I have a st. augustine yard, been trying to water every week...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I fertilized last week and I water 3 days a week. So far so good. It had been 3 months.


----------



## ELMO4635 (Jan 10, 2007)

Scott's Bonus S??


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

It was Scotts, but I'm not a 100% on witch one. I do remember reading I could use it year round every 3 months. I also used a Scotts broadcaster set at 3.5 just like they recommended. Do a test run in the backyard.


----------



## EagleOne (Jun 12, 2011)

You could do as often as 3 months but I'd scale the setting(on your broadcaster) down after the first spring application.St. Aug can take only so much fert. then the rest is run off.With the weather so hot and you guys have dried up dead spots it might be cinch bugs not water.The way to tell is if you pull the grass and it easily pulls from the root and the problem areas are in sunny spots or near the pavement/asphalt.Its too hot for brown patch,worry about that in Oct/Nov.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

it takes a lot of water to melt fertilizer

fert. before a solid rain is coming or if you are on a sprinkler system


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

In this heat and drough, I just applied Scotts Tuff Builder three weeks ago. My lawn is green and I use less water.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

It's not too late but make sure to use a slow release fertilizer, do not over apply and water in thoroughly everyday for at least 3 days.

I actually fertilize about 4 times a year.

Feb/March---Fast Release 
March/April---Slow Release
Mid Summer June/July----Slow Release
Fall/Winter----winterizer


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

ELMO4635 said:


> Scott's Bonus S??


NO...its a weed and feed product...its to hot for that.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

you might want to go with something natural/organic
Houactinite...millorganite...texas tea...microlife..

with the drought these are much less stresfull on the grass.
they will add some organic matter into the soil.


----------



## grassman (Mar 2, 2006)

If you water it in properly the drought doesnt matter. If the grass needs fertilizer then it doesnt matter what month we are in. Sling it out with the recommended setting and there is no need to back off. Stay away from Scotts weed and feed.


----------

